# 2008 Gaggia Classic with a loose earth wire.



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks. I just picked up an old 2008 Gaggia Classic to fix up. It's just arrived and I've opened it up to check there was nothing too untoward going on. I've found that the earth wire is just loose and there is no little tab on the underside of the lid to attach it to. Can anyone enlighten me as to what I should do. I don't really want to plug the thing in while that wire is loose. I'll plug it into an RCD to make sure when I do. Thanks for any help.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

That's weird. On some models the tab is on the back of the case in between the two screw holes. It's like you have the lid form one type and the body from another. If you are feeling brave and have a steady hand you could hacksaw two lines in the same place to give the connector somewhere to go.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The cover is not from this machine, covers with two holes are from pre-stainless steel versions. Nothing scary though, just plug it next to the other earth cable on the bracket for the thermo fuse.


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

You need an earth to the outer case, for safety compliance. Although it is easy to argue that the earth on the boiler covers that, the original design has to cover the possibility that the case could become live on certain fault conditions. Sometimes there is a tab on the pump bracket, lift the pump if necessary to check. Otherwise you can add a metal spade terminal to the case somewhere near the back, using an existing screw hole.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

This seemed like the easiest way to attach it. On one of the screws holding the water funnel to the steel lid. I'll find my RCD and turn the switch on with a plastic spatula. If you don't hear back, I've been blown up.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Yup. Plugged it in with a new cable and fuse. Completely dead. Think I'll put it on ebay. Here endeth my electrical skills.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Have you tried replacing the thermal fuse on top of the boiler or just the fuse in the plug?


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

I ended up buying this off them for the parts but just to satisfy your curiosity I've tested the thermal fuse and you are spot on, it is indeed blown.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Good result Grumpy. Hope it is just that and an easy fix


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

The switches were destroyed in transit, would have needed a new set if I was planning on repairing but I actually just needed the grouphead, OPV and solenoid for my crazy plan of converting an evolution into a classic. My other half is slightly bonkers and thinks the evolution looks better in the kitchen. Gonna need to check the thermostats in case one of them is gone and that's why the fuse blew. Also needs a new group seal. All in all pretty happy with it. Might buy a 'coffee deluxe' switch set and downgrade it with the evolutions group.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

grumpyjag said:


> The switches were destroyed in transit, would have needed a new set if I was planning on repairing but I actually just needed the grouphead, OPV and solenoid for my crazy plan of converting an evolution into a classic. My other half is slightly bonkers and thinks the evolution looks better in the kitchen. Gonna need to check the thermostats in case one of them is gone and that's why the fuse blew. Also needs a new group seal. All in all pretty happy with it. Might buy a 'coffee deluxe' switch set and downgrade it with the evolutions group.


The Espresso Shop includes thermostats in their service kits. Good luck with the conversion.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Bought the coffee switch set so I could test my set up before destroying my current machine. Using a relay to simulate the classic steam switch (absolute dogs breakfast of wires I need to tidy before final fitting). Everything is working perfectly with a new thermal fuse (except the thermostats which I've not tested out of fear of killing the new fuse). Getting a PID anyway so not a huge issue if they are dead.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Just went for it. Both thermostats are fine. No idea how the thermal fuse blew.

Edit: Gah, just noticed nothing is coming out the solenoid wastepipe. Looks like I'll need to strip it.

Edit: Yaaas. Working!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Good news. Fingers crossed it is just the thermal fuse after all


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

grumpyjag said:


> Just went for it. Both thermostats are fine. No idea how the thermal fuse blew.
> 
> Edit: Gah, just noticed nothing is coming out the solenoid wastepipe. Looks like I'll need to strip it.
> 
> Edit: Yaaas. Working!


Congrats on getting it working. Fingers crossed the thermal fuse just went when someone left the steam switch on with an empty boiler.


----------

